# TheWoodWhisperer Woodworkers Fighting Cancer Rocking Horse



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Making the cut*

This project is building a childs rocking chair. Marc at thewoodwhisperer.com is organizing this and this is a charity fund raising project towards woodworkers with cancer. For more info please visit http://thewoodwhisperer.com/wfc/ and join in on the project. it is a nice and fun project to work on, can involve working with the kids in various steps, and is god a good cause both in terms of the charity and in terms of the rocking horse for the kids!

For a while there I really wanted to join in on this project for many reasons but wasn't sure if could make the Nov 14th deadline to complete the project in order for it to count towards the charity collection so I held back.

Today the stars aligned and I decided to 'just do it' and went to Lowes and HD to see how they measure up with the materials. I needed a 3/4"x20"x72" pre-laminated pine panel. I could probably glue up a panel of hardwoods, but I just wanted to skip the milling and dive into the 'fun part' hoping to involve my daughter in the process and keep it less formal.

Before I left to the store I printed out the template/plan and tape the pages to make the fullsize template:










First chance to engage the kids, I let my daughter cut out the general shape of the horse:










When working with kids, you gotta remember that papers are for drawing and coloring. and just cutting the template out is supposedly not good enough:










Mind you, this template AS IS is probably for a toddler sized horse and not for a 3-4+ y/o. one can probably scale up the template and get a larger panel, but sticking to the plan I found it smaller than expected - just a note.

Lowes had pre laminated panels labeled "stainable panel" with no reference to what material it is (looked like pine) but it was in the form of a butcher block (smaller pieces that are put together to make the full length) and I was hoping for full 72" length boards just laminated together to get the 20" width so off to HD I went only to find the same thing there. the quality was not too exciting and I literally took the entire stack off the shelf in hopes to find a good panel. I ended up choosing the one that looked as flat as can be with the least amount of imperfecsions (read - least as in still has 'some') at least on this one the glue lines didn't fail like on some other panels…. oh well.

So, back to the shop. using the plan I roughly drew and located the parts to be cut out on the large panel to make sure it all fits and to get an idea where to place them properly I mostly freehand drew the parts as there doesn't seem to be any need for high precision other than keeping the support angles the same between the 3 support parts (which holds the 2 horse body parts together at a set angle):









Next I sprayed some adhesive on the plan templates which makes them into stickers:









and stuck the 'stickers' on the panel per the rough locations (only some parts had templates):









To cut out the parts I used a Bosch 20tpi scroll blades on a jigsaw. these are as narrow of a blade as I've seen and they allow for very very tight corner cuts (almost a straight 90…almost):









Once the parts were cut out of the large panel I secured them to the workbench and continued to remove the remaining intricate curved lines if needed. This is where holdfasts really helped a lot as the parts were secured to the bench and I had both hands to navigate the saw around the cut lines:









Once the first template part was cut out as close to the line as possible (I actually found myself becoming pretty bold and managed to get right on the line for a good number of cuts which was surprising) I used it to trace the other part (for all parts requiring doubles):









Those parts which were not 'on-the-money' or 'on-the-line' I used a (cheap BORG) rasp to get onto the line:









and the the same but also doubled up the parts that had duplicates (in this case it doesn't really matter how accurately parts are duplicated, but just a good practice):









In the above picture I used a hand plane to keep the line straight (this part is going to be butted against the body of the horse and should remain straight).

And so, with a few parts shaped (left) and still some that remain to be shaped (right) I am done for the day. Started late, ending late (~3 hours total work), but am where I wanted to be - have parts cut off.









Next is completing shaping the rest of the parts. marking and drilling the holes for the screws, rounding over, and sanding parts smooth and clean and then assembly which can be done with my daughter (she has already asked to help me with it).

For more info, I encourage you to go and check http://thewoodwhisperer.com/wfc/ and join in on the project.

Thanks for reading,
Peace.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Making the cut*
> 
> This project is building a childs rocking chair. Marc at thewoodwhisperer.com is organizing this and this is a charity fund raising project towards woodworkers with cancer. For more info please visit http://thewoodwhisperer.com/wfc/ and join in on the project. it is a nice and fun project to work on, can involve working with the kids in various steps, and is god a good cause both in terms of the charity and in terms of the rocking horse for the kids!
> 
> ...


Sharon: How come you didn't let her with the jigsaw. I'm sure she would have had fun with that.

And you know the pattern needed a women s touch with the coloring.

Looking great.

A tip for a new tool. A 1" wide sander does great with bringing parts into alignment and smoothing off rough edges.

I've had mine for 40 years and it's got many a mile on it. I'm currently using 1" X 42" belts that are made with ceramic. They are metal working belts and they last and last I clean them off with 409 if they get pitch on them from pine. I used it last night to take a rough burr of some 1/8" brass rod for some wooden hinges.

There are a great tool.


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Making the cut*
> 
> This project is building a childs rocking chair. Marc at thewoodwhisperer.com is organizing this and this is a charity fund raising project towards woodworkers with cancer. For more info please visit http://thewoodwhisperer.com/wfc/ and join in on the project. it is a nice and fun project to work on, can involve working with the kids in various steps, and is god a good cause both in terms of the charity and in terms of the rocking horse for the kids!
> 
> ...


I'm doing it too!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Making the cut*
> 
> This project is building a childs rocking chair. Marc at thewoodwhisperer.com is organizing this and this is a charity fund raising project towards woodworkers with cancer. For more info please visit http://thewoodwhisperer.com/wfc/ and join in on the project. it is a nice and fun project to work on, can involve working with the kids in various steps, and is god a good cause both in terms of the charity and in terms of the rocking horse for the kids!
> 
> ...


*Karson* - you know it! FYI, I let her use the screwdriver, but cutting tools….. I think I'll wait a few more years for that one.

and here I was trying hold off on new tool purchases. 

*Russ* - nice! looks like you are already done.


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Making the cut*
> 
> This project is building a childs rocking chair. Marc at thewoodwhisperer.com is organizing this and this is a charity fund raising project towards woodworkers with cancer. For more info please visit http://thewoodwhisperer.com/wfc/ and join in on the project. it is a nice and fun project to work on, can involve working with the kids in various steps, and is god a good cause both in terms of the charity and in terms of the rocking horse for the kids!
> 
> ...


Thanks, PurpLev,
Am I done? Nope. I should be close to finished today, Monday, 10/10/11. I'll have the painting done, but my wife has cut leather from an old coat for the saddle and she is making fringe from an old leather purse for mane and tail. I'm sure it will be quite a sight.

To facilitate the upholstered seat, I'm adding a block to the bottom of the saddle so it can be secured with screws.

By the way, I had a problem with the glue joints failing in the laminated panel. I spent more time than I cared to piecing it back together and making additional internal supports.

I saw your second blog entry and it's looking good. You've got a great assistant and test pilot.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Making the cut*
> 
> This project is building a childs rocking chair. Marc at thewoodwhisperer.com is organizing this and this is a charity fund raising project towards woodworkers with cancer. For more info please visit http://thewoodwhisperer.com/wfc/ and join in on the project. it is a nice and fun project to work on, can involve working with the kids in various steps, and is god a good cause both in terms of the charity and in terms of the rocking horse for the kids!
> 
> ...


oh wow Russ… thats quite a horse… I would keep it for myself


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Getting in Shape and putting it together*

Following yesterdays work I continued shaping the remaining parts. Yesterday I used a rasp on some smaller parts, and today having to work on larger parts and more of them I decided to forgo the rasp work and power up the oscillating belt sander. Looking back now, I am not sure it was any faster, but it required less muscle work at the cost of more dust in the air - and lots of it!.

For parts that had duplicates I only shaped 1, and then using the router table and a flush trim bit transferred the shape to the 2nd part:










The plan called for a 1/8" roundover around most parts. I don't really care much for the roundover look so instead I went with a chamfer on the RT:










The back support was only chamfered on the top part that is extruding from the body and the saddle half circles were only chamfered on one side each (other side is pressed against the horses body):



















Before I pulled off the template from the wood, I used it one last time to drill the holes. I couldn't find my 3/8" forstner so I used a spur bit instead with careful operation:










After the holes were drilled (and transferred to the lower/other part) I pealed off the template which came off pretty easily and power sanded all the parts smooth with 220 and a ROS.

Attaching the external parts (ears, and feet support):










and putting it all together:



















I am still missing handles, but that doesn't seem to have matter much:










Apparently when put together it does fit a 4y/o even though at first it seemed it would be too small so I take back what I said last time about the size being too small for that age.

Anyways, this horse is a total success, and it went on many rides the moment it was out of the shop - very cool.

Total build time ~ 1 day from start to finish. We later colored it and it is now in the drying process of 2nd coat of shellac. I'll post about this when done as there is not much to see in the drying stage.

Thanks for reading,
Peace.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting in Shape and putting it together*
> 
> Following yesterdays work I continued shaping the remaining parts. Yesterday I used a rasp on some smaller parts, and today having to work on larger parts and more of them I decided to forgo the rasp work and power up the oscillating belt sander. Looking back now, I am not sure it was any faster, but it required less muscle work at the cost of more dust in the air - and lots of it!.
> 
> ...


Lookin good and I see that it has been broken already. Must be an experienced rider.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting in Shape and putting it together*
> 
> Following yesterdays work I continued shaping the remaining parts. Yesterday I used a rasp on some smaller parts, and today having to work on larger parts and more of them I decided to forgo the rasp work and power up the oscillating belt sander. Looking back now, I am not sure it was any faster, but it required less muscle work at the cost of more dust in the air - and lots of it!.
> 
> ...


Great project and such a cute model to showcase your work : )


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting in Shape and putting it together*
> 
> Following yesterdays work I continued shaping the remaining parts. Yesterday I used a rasp on some smaller parts, and today having to work on larger parts and more of them I decided to forgo the rasp work and power up the oscillating belt sander. Looking back now, I am not sure it was any faster, but it required less muscle work at the cost of more dust in the air - and lots of it!.
> 
> ...


Your success shows on the broad smile of the little girl! A treasure well done!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting in Shape and putting it together*
> 
> Following yesterdays work I continued shaping the remaining parts. Yesterday I used a rasp on some smaller parts, and today having to work on larger parts and more of them I decided to forgo the rasp work and power up the oscillating belt sander. Looking back now, I am not sure it was any faster, but it required less muscle work at the cost of more dust in the air - and lots of it!.
> 
> ...


I see a second horse in the cards… she looks like she loves this one!
Great horse for a great cause.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting in Shape and putting it together*
> 
> Following yesterdays work I continued shaping the remaining parts. Yesterday I used a rasp on some smaller parts, and today having to work on larger parts and more of them I decided to forgo the rasp work and power up the oscillating belt sander. Looking back now, I am not sure it was any faster, but it required less muscle work at the cost of more dust in the air - and lots of it!.
> 
> ...


Great work Sharon for a good cause. I see a budding junior woodworking "helper" and "test pilot" in the future!


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting in Shape and putting it together*
> 
> Following yesterdays work I continued shaping the remaining parts. Yesterday I used a rasp on some smaller parts, and today having to work on larger parts and more of them I decided to forgo the rasp work and power up the oscillating belt sander. Looking back now, I am not sure it was any faster, but it required less muscle work at the cost of more dust in the air - and lots of it!.
> 
> ...


looks like a fun and easy project…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting in Shape and putting it together*
> 
> Following yesterdays work I continued shaping the remaining parts. Yesterday I used a rasp on some smaller parts, and today having to work on larger parts and more of them I decided to forgo the rasp work and power up the oscillating belt sander. Looking back now, I am not sure it was any faster, but it required less muscle work at the cost of more dust in the air - and lots of it!.
> 
> ...


*Karson* - yes, she already named him and is taking good care of him.

*Ellen* - it seems like another one is indeed in the cards, although judging the timeline - this one will outgrow it by the time it fits the 2nd one 

*Lorna* she is already always excited whenever she can help build something.

Thanks for the comments it was indeed a fun and quick project to go through and the reward is instantaneous - kinda like turning.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Childs play (Coloring)*

Probably not what I'd do on some projects, but on this one it was the perfect opportunity to let my daughter draw and paint the horse prior to sealing it.

She was so excited helping out and painting it that it was all worth it. I basically let her complete freedom and a full set of brushes and water colors and away she went.

Note to self - for painting a large surface better to use larger finishing type brushes and not art brushes as it took forever to just paint the main theme.

After that, I took it apart, and applied 2 coats of shellac to seal the deal with 32o sanding after each coat. then applied a bit of glue and screwed it back up again. it is not comfortably smooth and ready for action:










I'll just have to add handles ,and post it as finished later on.

Thanks for reading,
Peace.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Childs play (Coloring)*
> 
> Probably not what I'd do on some projects, but on this one it was the perfect opportunity to let my daughter draw and paint the horse prior to sealing it.
> 
> ...


Can I send you my projects to let her do her thing, and then you can send them back for final finishing?

(As I type this I'm looking at a 10-15 year old "My Little Pony" coloring my daughter did, which is taped to a file cabinet in my office. She's 22 now, and seems to busy to do much artwork for old dad these days.)


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Childs play (Coloring)*
> 
> Probably not what I'd do on some projects, but on this one it was the perfect opportunity to let my daughter draw and paint the horse prior to sealing it.
> 
> ...


*Charlie:*

I must warn you, she is an artist and you will get what and how she decides to paint (she does a good job though).

did your daughter ever get the woodworking bug or not really?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Childs play (Coloring)*
> 
> Probably not what I'd do on some projects, but on this one it was the perfect opportunity to let my daughter draw and paint the horse prior to sealing it.
> 
> ...


She was well into her teens when I started woodworking. By then, her life was pretty much consumed by musical theatre and dance.

Don't worry… I understand the temperamental artistic personality very well.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Childs play (Coloring)*
> 
> Probably not what I'd do on some projects, but on this one it was the perfect opportunity to let my daughter draw and paint the horse prior to sealing it.
> 
> ...


An apparent budding DaVinci Sharon. Drawings (colorings) made by our children are far more precious (to a Dad) than the Mona Lisa. You have created a lasting memory.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

*Getting a Handle on things*

With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.

My original idea was to use mahogany for the handles as I have a left over of mahogany that was my workbench wagon vise handle that was transformed into a wheel (see post )but while I think by me turning it too slow that it tore up I just didn't care much for the way the handle felt to the touch:









I decided to do the unthinkable and just go to the BORG and get a dowel. while there I decided to go with the OAK dowel (states on it that it's made in the US) as opposed to the asian alternative of "hardwood" that looked like poplar. the Oak just had more character to it (which transfered to $$ but not that extreme). I thought this would be a good opportunity to share some kids time in the shop so I took my daughter into the garage and let her help me cut the 2 handles off of the rod with a japanese pull saw.

Now I've heard the phrase "the Pen is mightier than the Sword" but never "the Dowel is mightier than the Saw". Somehow (beyond my grasp at the moment) sawing the dowel caused the saw teeth to get stuck in the wood and break off from the saw. I can only guess that this saw was nearing it's time for replacement and some heat in the binding did this, but yeah - 









you can see the missing teeth in the dowel - they are really stuck in there:









I have been holding off (for lack of time) on building a panel/bow saw but wanted to build one for a while now. I guess this means I'll have to get to it sooner than later.

Back to the handles, with a little rounding over on the OBS (Osc. Belt Sander) and some light hand sanding on the shank where it goes into the hole to make it fit the handles are a tight and firm fit:









all in all, a fun time in the shop (I recently reorganized and cleaned it up so it's roomier and is safe to walk around in for the little one).

Thanks for reading,
Peace.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting a Handle on things*
> 
> With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.
> 
> ...


That dowel must have been ironwood!


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting a Handle on things*
> 
> With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.
> 
> ...


The one for my









great niece is coming along, too.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting a Handle on things*
> 
> With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.
> 
> ...


Charlie I wish I was that lucky (and if I was I would go back to the BORG and raid the dowel rack)

Russ- that one is a beauty. what did you make if with?


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting a Handle on things*
> 
> With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.
> 
> ...


I love the bracelet over the ear!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting a Handle on things*
> 
> With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.
> 
> ...


The horse is just wonderful.
I love the template your daughter colored and the concentration she shows cutting it out.
Nice build full of smiles.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## RussInMichigan (Oct 15, 2010)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting a Handle on things*
> 
> With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.
> 
> ...


PurpLev,
I used the same laminated panel suggested in the instructions. My wife is upholstering the saddle in leather from a garage sale coat and making mane and tail from garage sale suede leather purse.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting a Handle on things*
> 
> With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.
> 
> ...


*Tootles* apparently the horse ears are good for holding on to the horse for riding, and decorating as well as holding purses…

*Mads* it was indeed a nice build and it was nice to be able to share some steps with my daughter as she always wants to build too (good sign)

*Russ* I must say your material look so clean and even far more than anything Ive seen at the store - nice pick! looking forward to seeing the fully maned and tailed horse


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

PurpLev said:


> *Getting a Handle on things*
> 
> With the horse finished (literally as in 2 coats of shellac) the only thing missing was 2 handles for the ride. as it seems the horses ears were a good alternative and worked well, but proper round handles would probably be more comfortable for younger ones and well, I have the mounting holes for them already so better put them to good use.
> 
> ...


You are a lucky man.
Big smile to both of you.
Mads


----------

